# Boabab Safari's



## Bushkey

Soos ons bespreek het. Ek gaan Boabab bespreek met 'n opsomming. Laat weet my wat julle nog als hier wil bysit.

Gerhard. Jy kan hieruit neem wat jy nodig het vir SABA se rekord.

Ek sal ook 'n pm aan 'n mod stuur om vir ons 'n boogjag review tipe stiekiemedjings te maak.


----------



## Bushkey

Boabab Safaris is op die R71 tussen Tzaneen en Phalaborwa gelee so 50km vanaf Tzaneen en Phalaborwa. Toegang tot die plaas is gemaklik met die minimum grondpad. Jy draai werklik van die teepad af by die plaas se hek in en ry langs 'n helse groot Nyala kamp af tot by die lodge wat op 'n koppie gelee is met die pragtigste uitsig oor die Laeveld. Die lodge is baie gemaklik met slaap plek vir 12 mense. Al die geriewe denkbaar is beskikbaar. Die kamp beskik oor warm water vir storte en baddens, spoel toilette, DSTV, twee braai plekke een onderdak en een buite. Breek goed, skoon beddegoed, skoon handdoeke en 'n kamp bediende. Daar is ook 'n swembad met dek stoele as vroulief saam is en wil sonbrand. Ek dink kinders sal ook 'n lekker tyd daar he. Ek gaan die naweek weer en vat myne saam.

Die plaas beskik oor agt groot en gemaklike "pit blinds". In van die blinds het ek gelamineerde kaarte gevind met foto's van wild spesies wat op die plaas voorkom wat al die diere se "vitals" uitwys. By al die hides is water en word volop voer uitgesit vir die wild. Daar word ook voer uitgesit vir kleiner diere om die groter wild gemaklik te laat voel soos tarentale en ape. Die tarentale kan geskiet word, maar nie die ape nie.

'n Gerieflike jagvoertuig tel jagters dou voor dag op en neem al die voornemende jagters met hul gidse na verskilinde hides. Elke jagter jag onder toesig van 'n gids selfs al word daar "gewalk and stalk". Die eienaar het dit duidelik gemaak dat daar geen uitsondering gemaak sal word nie. Ek sien sy punt in en respekteer sy wense. 

Al die gidse is in radio verbinding met die jag voertuig wat te alle tye terug geroep kan word na die hides vir wat ook al die rede. Wild wat geskiet word, word na puik slag geriewe geneem waar al die nodige toerusting gevind kan word om 'n slaghuis in die dorp te bedryf. Daar is ordentlike koelgeriewe en genoeg hande om te slag en laai. Foto's van al die fasiliteite sal geplaas word met beskrywings ens.


----------



## Bushkey

Hier is fotos van twee van die blinds. Daar was 'n paar goete wat gepla het wat ons met die eienaar en destuurder bespreek het wat reeds gedurende die week verander en verbeter is. Die hides is baie gemaklik met ingeboude banke, verstelbare skadu gordyne by skiet gate en boog staanders. Ek my vrou en 'n gids het gemaklik in ons hide gesit. Ek dink dat nog drie mense ook gemaklik sou pas


----------



## Bushkey

Die slaghuis met al sy megodies. Hier in is 'n wors stopper, meule, vakuum masjien, saag, skale, yskas, messe, tafels ens.


----------



## Bushkey

Die eienaar(Pieter Oosthuizen) heel links staan hier met van die gaste en gesels met die jagvoertuig sigbaar. Pieter is baie passie vol en dra werklik sy kliente se belange op die hart. Die plaas bestuurder Kallie het van vroegdag tot laat saans agter ons aangery en gesorg dat ons baie tevrede was. Daar is ook 'n skietbaan met drie butts om boe in te stel.


----------



## Bushkey

Cesil en Diane was die naweek saam met ons op die plaas. Hier is die varke wat die twee geskiet het. Daar het reg deur die dag wild ingekom by die hides. Vir die naweek was 'n Blouwildebees, 6 varke en 2 Rooibokke geskiet. Daar was baie ander wild by die hides maar hulle was of te klein of het swak gestaan. Die wild op die plaas is in 'n goeie kondisie en gekondisioneer om by die hides vir kos te soek. Hier is nog nie eeen koedoe onder 50" geskiet volgens Pieter nie en is al ouens van oor die 60" geskiet.


----------



## Kelly Johnson

I have no idea what you're saying but those Wartys are cool as hell and that butcher shop is unbelievable!!


----------



## INGOZI

Dit lyk voorwaar na 'n puik plek, my broer en 'n klomp vriende was in 2005 daar. Hulle was meer as happy toe hulle terug kom.


----------



## Gerhard

Great photos.

Looks like a place to remember in future.

Gerhard


----------



## Bushkey

Kelly Johnson said:


> I have no idea what you're saying but those Wartys are cool as hell and that butcher shop is unbelievable!!


Pm sent.


----------



## Bushkey

Ons was die naweek weer op Boabab. Hier is foto's van die diere wat geskiet is die naweek. Ek het 'n Wildebees reg deur haar hart geskiet en haar eers 150 meter verder gekry. Ek weet nie hoe hulle dit doen nie. Kyk hoe vlenters is daardie hart geskiet.


----------



## Bushkey

Stefan Fourie met sy eerste kill. Met Elite-E500. Hy was natuurlik die aand oorstelped en 'n baie voledige beskrywing van die jag van hom ontvang.


----------



## Bushkey

Martie Fourie met haar eerste kill. Bowtech Equalizer. Sy was die aand voor die jag al baie bly gewees oor haar vark die volgende dag:wink:


----------



## Bushkey

Belinda Moolman, ons eie Phillip van AT se vrou met haar Rooibok en Vark. Met PSE X-Force geskiet. Daai boog sing deur die wild.


----------



## nimrod-100

Great pictures - thanks for sharing.
I like the termite-hill-shaped pit blinds.
Nice shooting range also and a clean slaughter house.
Is it common to hang up trophies in a slaughter house?
You would never see that in Germany because of work and industrial hygenie.
Congrats to the fine trophies.
Do Baobab Safaris have a website?


----------



## Bushkey

Ons eie Wulfie met Vark en Rooibok. Sy het met haar Equalizer geskiet.


----------



## Bushkey

Leon Whitehead, nie sy eerste kill nie maar wel sy eerste Vark.


----------



## Bushkey

Besoekers by die hides. Dis nie "boring" jag die nie.


----------



## Bushkey

Die plaas is pragtig gemerk en kan jy mom nie mis ry nie. Hier is ook foto's van die kombuis en een kamer.


----------



## Bushkey

Sorry hier is die kamer.


----------



## Bushkey

Die kinders was ook saam. Een van die jongelinge kon 'n Tarentaal plat trek. Daar is ongelooflik baie Tarentale by elke hide. Idial om kinders mee te begin. Tot Heidi kon nie haar self meer keer nie.


----------



## Bushkey

In totaliteit was 16 diere vir die naweek gejag. Daar is baie wild op hierdie plaas. Die seisoen is nog ver van idiaal met baie kos in die veld. Die wild kom slegs in vir water en het glad nog nie kos nodig nie. 

Ek het net die Wildebees geskiet.


----------



## Bushkey

Phillip met Vark en Rooibok wat hy ook op die plaas geskiet het.


----------



## Bushkey

nimrod-100 said:


> Great pictures - thanks for sharing.
> I like the termite-hill-shaped pit blinds.
> Nice shooting range also and a clean slaughter house.
> Is it common to hang up trophies in a slaughter house?
> You would never see that in Germany because of work and industrial hygenie.
> Congrats to the fine trophies.
> Do Baobab Safaris have a website?


Yes it is quite common. Most of our butcheries has some sort of trophy hanging on the wall. Unfortunately they don't have a web page.


----------



## INGOZI

Great foto's Bush! UItmuntende groot varke..... Baie geluk aan al die ouens en natuurlik die dames! Well done!


----------



## Bushkey

Thanks Engee. Daar is awesome varke. Die swaarste een die naweek het net onder die 100kg gedraai.


----------



## RayDando

Good hunting boys (and girls).
Sorry I wasn't with you all, looks like I missed out on a great weekend 
From what i hear you had a lot of fun in the evenings as well :darkbeer:
Congrats on those making first and fine kills: Belinda, Martie and Stefan.
Will buy you all a :darkbeer: on thursday.
Cheers,
Ray


----------



## ASG

Great Review

Looks like a Cooksons Wildebeest! The white band across the nose is unmistakable!


----------



## Bushkey

ASG said:


> Great Review
> 
> Looks like a Cooksons Wildebeest! The white band across the nose is unmistakable!


I was wondering what the hell the mater was with it's nose. What on earth is a Cooksons Wildebeest?


----------



## INGOZI

'n Cooksen is 'n Wildebees sub spesie wat mens in Tanzanie? kry. Het 'n groot wit "chevron" voor oor die neus, nes jou bul s'n.


----------



## INGOZI

Ek moet darem bieg, daar is NIKS wat 'n man so lus maak om veld toe te gaan as 'n ander se trofee foto's nie!!!! Dammit!


----------



## mogodu

To The Top


----------



## zx190

Kelly Johnson said:


> I have no idea what you're saying but those Wartys are cool as hell and that butcher shop is unbelievable!!


what he said.


----------



## Bayfield

Nice story, and nice pictures. And it was quite a good lesson in Afrikaans you gave me there, Bushkey!


----------



## Bongsie

*Jag 2009*

Ken enige iemand van n plaas waar ek n buffel te voet kan skiet met die boog. Nie meer as 3 en n half ure se ry van Benoni, ek sal graag die vleis wil hou van die buffel


----------



## Bushkey

Jammer jong, hier in my wereld is Buffel Bulle op die stadium so skaars soos hoendertande. As jy 'n koei wil skiet sal ek miskien iets kan reel, maar ek wil niks belowe nie. Ek hoor so nou en dan van koeie teen goeie pryse.


----------



## lenasia01

Is there anyone to explain me in english?


----------



## Bushkey

lenasia01 said:


> Is there anyone to explain me in english?


What do you need explained? The whole thread or just something?


----------



## Bongsie

*Lekker*

Toets 123


----------

